# Do you use application tape to apply stickers?



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 1, 2009)

Do use application tape to apply stickers? 
Or do you do each one by hand. 
I want to know what you think.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 1, 2009)

by hand  better quality, but the way rubiks.com stickers comes are better, but if you missed up , the entire face get's missed up


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 1, 2009)

I use application tape now and my stickers come out almost perfect.


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 1, 2009)

I use application tape, but I do the stickers one at a time, so I don't know what to choose on the poll.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 1, 2009)

I always do one by one. If I remember correctly, cubesmith stickers are spaced incorrectly for doing them all at once. I recall PuzzleProz stickers can be done all at once, but as said eariler, you can goof up that way, like ending up with all of them shifted, you get ugly centers when they get rotated.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 1, 2009)

Meh, I use application tape whenever I can get it. Otherwise, obviously, I do it by hand.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've used the tape that comes with C4Y stickers, but I don't like those stickers anymore, so I use Cubesmith stickers and apply them by hand.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 1, 2009)

I always do it by hand. It actually works better for me.


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 1, 2009)

I always mess up when i use application tape (I only tried once) so the whole face is messed up. From then on, I applied by hand...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 1, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> I always mess up when i use application tape (I only tried once)



Did you read what you wrote before posting?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 2, 2009)

I just stickered 2 3x3's a 6x6, and a 7x7 all by hand. They look amazing. I've used application tape a couple times and they make the job mediocre at best.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 2, 2009)

One by one with a clamp, i like my cubes look flawless.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

no.
by hand looks best...if you take your time


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 2, 2009)

I always do it by hand..


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 2, 2009)

what do you select if you use a piece of tape and apply them one by one?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 2, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> One by one with a clamp, i like my cubes look flawless.



Clamp? Do you put the cube in a clamp? Hmm...


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry for the unwanted bump (I guess) but is there any place where I can buy application tape, like Walmart? I just bought a C4U DIY and thought I should try application tape for once... :confused:


----------



## Logan (Aug 19, 2009)

It comes with it.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 19, 2009)

Does it really? I had originally thought so, but due to the fact that the site doesn't say specifically, I changed my mind.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm susprised at the amount that doesn't use application tape.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 19, 2009)

Seems like more of a hassle than its worth, being so incredebly careful to get it perfect.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 19, 2009)

On my first order from DX I put them with hands.. My stickers are like very accurate but one corner is like totally different angle  those mistakes. So second time I used application tape. WOW! It works GREAT! So fast and so accurate  Only that if I pressed to little then one sticker had an air-bubble. (I sold that cube)


----------

